# DOT numbers and logo



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I got my numbers for DOT for my truck but i dont know anywhere around here that puts the numbers on the truck and the business name. Does anyone in rochester NY know where i could do this?
Also any input on what else i need to do for making sure my requirements are up to date would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't put the numbers on yourself?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

i could but i dont have the numbers ha, is there a website you can just have them shipped and do it yourself


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Staples, office depot, office max,,,party supply place. All's you need is 1" numbers


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;1915594 said:


> Staples, office depot, office max,,,party supply place. All's you need is 1" numbers


Birdified 

Any good vinyl print shop will make them and install them.
Something like this.
http://rochestersigns.com/reflective-usdot-numbers-commercial-vehicle-set-2-20/


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just look them up eBay. Find someone who cuts them and just give them your #'s. Bet you can have them shipped right to your door for $10-15 and they will look professional. Very easy to install.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

http://ascgraphics.com they did all my truck lettering and dot #'s


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

NY requires 2" numbers


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

I can cut the numbers if you need.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I called DOT and asked them what is required. The guy told me 2" DOT numbers and business name. In addition he said I have to carry road hazard triangles, a First Aid kit, Vehicle maintenance records. 

Also they guy warned me NOT to fall for any of the BS "Mandatory Compliance rip offs that came when I applied for my numbers. They sound very official and insist on sending them money right away. All Bull Crap.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

Been stoped by dot it ny manny times you allso need a fire extinguisher allso if you have a Cdl you will need to provide them with a medical card witch is filled out by your doctor the full Cdl physical is a pain in the ass . I have been stoped in my 5500 witch dose not require a Cdl to drive but have been asked to see my medical card ny dot sucks lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

CjBonavenia;1915868 said:


> Been stoped by dot it ny manny times you allso need a fire extinguisher allso if you have a Cdl you will need to provide them with a medical card witch is filled out by your doctor the full Cdl physical is a pain in the ass . I have been stoped in my 5500 witch dose not require a Cdl to drive but have been asked to see my medical card ny dot sucks lol


You need a medical card now with a class d license if your vehicle gvwr is over 10k or if your towing a trailer and combined vehicle and trailer gvwr is over 10k. But thats if you got your license after 2004 (or was it 2006). I had to get mine when they stopped me in September, I got court for it tuesday


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

these are great things guys, i'll probably give them a call just so if theres any problems i can say i talked to so and so and they said i was good. it is not a cdl required truck so it wont need any of that. Hopefully i can have everything together tomorrow so i dont have to worry about getting any fines


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

You're right. I'm a Fire Captain so I carry a Fire Extinguisher anyway. I have the medical card too for my CDL. I think I paid $85 or $90 for that physical. It is very involved, but not as bad as my Coast Guard Captain physical.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

snowplower1;1915948 said:


> these are great things guys, i'll probably give them a call just so if theres any problems i can say i talked to so and so and they said i was good. *it is not a cdl required truck so it wont need any of that.* Hopefully i can have everything together tomorrow so i dont have to worry about getting any fines


Im not sure about where you are, but here, If I am using my vehicle commercially (or to make money), I have to have a Commercial Drivers License to drive it (there for making it a CDL required vehicle). DOT numbers (at last check a couple years ago) are not required on my vehicles as they are under the weight class, however, I do have to have the name of business and city/state posted in 2 inch letters on both sides of the vehicle to be "legal". Might double check to see if you really dont need a CDL license...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

On the nys dot it says dot is required for any gvwr over 10,000 and cdl is required for any gvwr over 26,000 (or close to that) I'm only 12,000 so I'm good


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

When I called the DOT to get the official requirements for mine, the guy said they are working toward nation wide standardization of DOT Regs, so that those who haul over the road even from one state to another will be legal in any state. Thus our new DOT numbers begin with "USDOT."


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if that will make things better or worst


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Just like everything else the Fed gets involved in. It'll be an expensive cluster ****.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do I Need One?

You are required to obtain a USDOT number if you have a vehicle that:

Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 4,536 kg (10,001 pounds) or more, whichever is greater; or Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers, including the driver, and is not used to transport passengers for compensation; or
Is used in transporting material found by the Secretary of Transportation to be hazardous and transported in a quantity requiring placarding.

AND is involved in Interstate commerce:

Trade, traffic, or transportation in the United States-

Between a place in a State and a place outside of such State (including a place outside of the United States);
Between two places in a State through another State or a place outside of the United States; or
Between two places in a State as part of trade, traffic, or transportation originating or terminating outside the State or the United States.http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/do-i-need-usdot-number..

i plow in Wi also and i dont need a dot#.
few of us need one.

Apart from federal regulations, some states require commercial motor vehicle registrants to obtain a USDOT Number. These states include:

Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Colorado
Connecticut
Florida
Georgia
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Maine
Maryland
Michigan
Minnesota
Missouri
Montana
New Jersey
New York
Nebraska
North Carolina
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming

A commercial motor vehicle can be defined as:

Vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 or more pounds
Vehicle designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver
Vehicle designed to transport 11 or more passengers, including the driver, and used to transport students under the age twenty-one years of age to and from school. Any vehicle transporting hazardous materials which is required to be placarded.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Plowtoy - In MI, under 26k for the truck only and under 36k combined you need a chaufeer license with a medical card - thank you Governor Snyder, no DOT #'s.

I have a 2012 Freightliner with air brakes, 26K. I can tow any 10k trailer with just a chauffer - look at Landscape Design, you think all them guys have CDL's?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

So are you saying they should have a cdl and just decide not to? I had been told by sone I didn't even need dot #'s because I'm only registered at 12k but on the site it clearly says you need them with a gvwr registered at 10 and over.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They make the rules vague so you can't figure them out,


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Of course the do. Well it really doesn't cost too much anyway for the whole process so i guess it's better than if I get a ticket from them


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You do know the number is free, don't pay some website for them, Get your number have a pint shop make them up. Did you resister yet?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep I already got all registered and tomorrow gonna find somewhere to get them cut. The thing is i gotta get the business name on the truck too.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Go to asc graphics, or technotic media


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

just contacted asc and hopefully theyll get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

framer1901;1918324 said:


> Plowtoy - In MI, under 26k for the truck only and under 36k combined you need a chaufeer license with a medical card - thank you Governor Snyder, no DOT #'s.
> 
> I have a 2012 Freightliner with air brakes, 26K. I can tow any 10k trailer with just a chauffer - *look at Landscape Design, you think all them guys have CDL's*?


I'm not sure most of them have any proper documentation...

Interesting... When I was T-boned a couple years ago, the officer at the wreck made comment about my drivers license, and said that most people dont have the correct license when operating a vehicle for business. I have a CDL C (with a P endorsement) but he asked if I had that because of my plowing business. Well, turns out that wasnt the only reason I had it, but also to be able to drive the busses I work on M-F. He said that I had the correct license for what I was doing and actually thanked me...


----------

